# Poll for July "My Muse" challenge



## Olly Buckle (Jul 22, 2011)

Here it is, the poll for the July challenge. All are welcome to vote, but please remember you are allowed *three* votes for the *three* poems you like best, as simple as that.


----------



## Baron (Jul 26, 2011)

People are obviously voting but nobody is commenting; why is that?  Is the poetry unspeakable?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 26, 2011)

Perhaps they think their muse, or the one who thinks themselves to be their muse, might read their comment.


----------



## Baron (Jul 26, 2011)

Posts in this thread were moved to the bards' bistro as they were opening a discussion about the voting rules.


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 28, 2011)

Voted for Gumby, the Captain and JW.
JW, I liked your poem, but I felt it would read better if you tightened it a bit.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 31, 2011)

I voted for Edgewise, Baron and Jinxi.   There were some very interesting takes on your muse here.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 1, 2011)

Voted for Gumby, Baron and Jinxi. These three poems hit it spot-on for me.

And Gumby, a wonderful poem. The way you painted the pictures, the scenes... Just brilliant. A very great piece. :thumbl:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations Gumby, there was some good competition there.


----------

